# ECA for MBBS from India



## shahebali (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Team,
My wife is M.B.B.S and completed degree from Reputed college in India. I am an Engineer and working in IT Firm. I have done my ECA through WES. 
I wanted to know, what is the procedures to get ECA done for Doctor. Humble request is to please write in steps by steps process in a clear way. It will not only help myself but also others in the future.

>snip<

Regards,
Shahab
Bangalore


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Just because the college your wife attended is reputable in India does not mean her education will be recognized in Canada. And you will not be allowed to work as a engineer without being licensed in Canada.


----------

